# show breeds



## equinelove (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi everyone. In your opinion, what is the best show breed? I just want opinions and backup statements, respect other's opinions please.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

That varies so so much. There are exceptions to every rule. But, to try to answer your question anyway, what discipline of showing are you talking about?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

It depends on what type of showing you want to do............


----------

